# OSOGSTL show pics



## jacqi (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi I thought I'd share some pics from our show last weekend.


----------



## jacqi (Feb 14, 2016)

*More pics*

hope you enjoy!


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks for the look.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. Greater St. Louis?


----------



## jacqi (Feb 15, 2016)

*show pics*

Yes, its the Orchid Society of Greater St. Louis


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 15, 2016)

I made a video of this event with commentary if you are interested. I really enjoyed the show...that Peruflora's Cirila Alca was very nice.

[YOUTUBE]j49rsrrzZXQ[/YOUTUBE]

https://youtu.be/j49rsrrzZXQ


----------



## jacqi (Feb 15, 2016)

*vendor*

Thanks for the nice Video of our show.
The Vendor with the carnivorous plants is Bird's Botanicals out of Kansas City.
The unusual thing about his business is that he grows in a cave. He is also the
one who had the display with the Kovachii. The Schlimii that was in your Video was on his sales tablet and is now in my Phrag. collection.


----------



## AdamD (Feb 15, 2016)

Dang, thanks to both, wish I could've made it. We got a new puppy Wednesday, then work Satirday, then Super Bowl Sunday... Just didn't happen. Thanks for the peek


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 15, 2016)

jacqi said:


> ... The Schlimii that was in your Video was on his sales tablet and is now in my Phrag. collection.



I'm jealous. That is a seriously nice schlimii.


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 15, 2016)

Jacqi you're the second person to tell me that I videoed a plant they later bought. Great minds...!


----------



## jacqi (Feb 16, 2016)

Yeah that was actually my second choice from David. I actually wanted one of the dark paths(the one closet to the Kovachii) but he would't sell it. So I bought
the Schlimii instead.

May I ask what part of Kentucky you live in?


----------



## jacqi (Feb 16, 2016)

*Schlimii*

Thanks. It has three growths.


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes ma'am I am in western KY for the time being


----------



## jacqi (Feb 16, 2016)

I've been to Lexington. Horse Country, I love it! Don't know much about western Kentucky.


----------

